# Fix or replace?



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

Last season on the way out to the spot I fell and must of got some mud in the top of my barrel because after I fired a shot this happened. I've been trying to find a replacement online and everywhere seems to be sold out. So is this something that if I took to a fun smith it could be repaired or am I just going to have to keep searching for a replacement?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I would continue to look for a new one. Is that a winchester sxp?


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Try www.barrelexchange.com


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

Fowlmouth said:


> I would continue to look for a new one. Is that a winchester sxp?


Stoeger M3000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

http://www.midwestgunworks.com/page/mgwi/prod/stoeger-barrels/33535


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Got some mud in the extended choke on a Nova a few years ago. Mushroomed the end enough can't change chokes. Couple gunsmith's looked at it and said they would have to cut it back six inches to be able to rethread it for new tubes.
All the replacement barrels I could find were $500 plus, so I bought new gun. Now I have an extra action with no barrel.


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

Fowlmouth said:


> http://www.midwestgunworks.com/page/mgwi/prod/stoeger-barrels/33535


That's actually the only website I've found it at and when I go to check out it says it's sold out 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

I had the same problem with a stuck choke tube on my Xtrema. Sent it to R&D Custom Barrel Works out of California. Bob cut it back, rethreaded and it's good to go now. I think it was around $200 or so but I would recommend that option depending on how much needs to be cut off. Had a 28" barrel but only lost 2" when it was cut and rethreaded.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Call Stoeger, I,ve heard they have good customer service.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

How long was the barrel originally


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

LostLouisianian said:


> How long was the barrel originally


It's a 28 inch barrel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Hmmm you're probably going to lose a good 4 inches possibly more, that may make it too short


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

LostLouisianian said:


> Hmmm you're probably going to lose a good 4 inches possibly more, that may make it too short


Yeah, I was thinking about 5-6 to get behind the blowout and back to the next rib support. Bummer for sure!


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

Yeah I thought the same thing I don't want to lose that much. I called the parts place today. They've got some in the way but don't know when it'll get there. 

Thanks for all your help guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

BTW if any of you are looking for a semi auto 12 that's affordable I'd highly recommend this gun! (Just don't get mid in your barrel) super slick and easy to break down and clean,this will be my 4th season with it and I've never had any issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

